# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  النشامى ما منهم سلامه ||~

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

معجزة العالم الاولى ,,,, النشامى ... !!!!

اختلف الكثيرون لماذا ابدعنا...وتأهلنا...

واصبح الجميع يشيدون بنـــا....

وقال الغريب حظ...!

وقال النشمي...همة لاعبين

وقال الاوروبي...تكتيك...والبرازيلي...تنظيم

وقد غافلهم ان التاهل...لاننا واحد

لان الصغير والكبير قد بكوا ....والام...دعت....والجد...واه من الجد

لان الجماهير نست الاندية تحت شعار...واحد

لان قائد البلاد معنا بشعار...كلنا واحد

حتى سمو الامير....واحد

لاعبون بالملعب,,,وبالاحرى ليست فهود ولا صقور ولا تنين...بل اكبر منهم كلهم...نشامى

هنّا مساحه لـ نشامى الاردن .. منكم انتم نشامى وطني الغالي ..

شاركونا بـ

كلمه ..

صوره ..

اغنيه..

اي شيء لـ نشامى وطننا ..

,
,
,

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أن لم يشهد لك العالم سوف يشهد لك التاريخ.

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

من جنوبك من شمالك يا وطن نشااامى رجالك مزروعه فينا العزيمه وغيريتنا هي راس مالك ~~
لعيـون نشااااامى المنتخب الاردني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## تحية عسكريه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-cetRQXSKA


أتمنى من كل قلبي النشامى يرفعو الراس ويفوزو إن شاء الله

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itr1dMYCRhw&feature=related

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ان شاء الله الفوز النا ..

الله يسعدك تحيه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ارفع علم وطنا يا منتخبنا فوق ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RamLG2nGiHI


نشامى ورافعين الراس والتوفيق وللبرازيل إن شاء الله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بعد إذن صديقه رح أستلم هذا الموضوع شخصيا وحصريا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=RamLG2nGiHI

----------


## إن الله يراك

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب الفوووووووووووووووووووز النا اليوووووووووووم

انا بتوقع 2 صفر للنشامى طبعا :Icon32:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=RamLG2nGiHI

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اشكركـ تحيه .. 

الله يسمع منك عصفوره الشمال

----------


## إن الله يراك

ألف ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك فوووووووووووووووووز أبطالنا أسوووووووود الاردن
وبنهدي انجاز النشامى لاروع انسان واروع ملك ابا الحسين حفظه الله ولقمر الاردن الامير علي بن الحسين حماه المولى

بس المعلق وجع راسنا  :Bl (15): 

وزي ما اتوقعت انا 2 _ صفر  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## بيلسان

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب الفوووووووووووووووووووز النا اليوووووووووووم
> 
> انا بتوقع 2 صفر للنشامى طبعا


 هههههههههههههههههه والله وزبطت معك مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك علينا وعلى النشااااااااامه

----------


## إن الله يراك

> هههههههههههههههههه والله وزبطت معك مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك علينا وعلى النشااااااااامه


جربناها وزبطت هههههههههههه  :Dance:

----------


## mylife079

*الف مبروك .... الف تحيه محبة واحترام للنشامى 

مبروك ليسدنا ابو حسين .... مبروك لسمو الامير علي 


مبروك النا حنا الاردنيه 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مبارك للنشامى ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ابشر يلي تنخانا .. نشامى المنتخب بالتوفيق 

المباراه القادمه يوم الثلاثاء

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يعطيكوا الف عافيه ماقصرتوا ..   :SnipeR (72):

----------


## shams spring

:Bl (16):  :Bl (16):  :Bl (16):  :Bl (16):  :Bl (16):  :Bl (16):  :Bl (16):  :Bl (16):  :Bl (16):  :Bl (16):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بطاقة ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﺍﻷﺭﺩﻥ - ﺇﻳﺮﺍﻥ
ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ - ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ 7 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﻥ - ﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ
ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ - ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﻋﻤﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻴﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻷﺭﺩﻧﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﺍﺩﺭﻳﺲ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ
ﺑﻜﺎﺭ ﻭﻣﺮﺍﺩ ﺯﻭﺍﻫﺮﺓ.
ﺍﻟﺒﺚ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻧﻲ - ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﺭﺩﻧﻴﺔ
ﺍﺧﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﻗﺪﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺭﻓﻊ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎﺕ
ﺗﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻜﻼ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﻴﻦ، ﺍﺧﺘﺒﺎﺭﺍ ﺟﺪﻳﺎ ﻟﻠﻘﺪﺭﺍﺕ
ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﺳﺘﻜﻤﺎﻝ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ، ﻭﻳﺴﻌﻴﺎﻥ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ
ﻣﻨﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺍﺣﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻔﺴﻴﺔ.
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﺨﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ
ﺧﻠﻴﻞ ﺑﻨﻲ ﻋﻄﻴﺔ ﻭﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺫﻳﺐ ﻟﻼﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻭﺑﻬﺎﺀ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﻭﺛﺎﺋﺮ
ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺍﺏ ﻟﻼﺻﺎﺑﺔ، ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻜﻨﺔ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ
ﺍﺳﺘﺮﺍﻟﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺛﺮﺓ، ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﺳﻴﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ
ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﺧﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻱ ﻟﻤﻌﺮﻓﺔ ﻗﺪﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ
ﺳﻴﺸﻐﻠﻮﻥ ﺃﻣﺎﻛﻦ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺋﺒﻴﻦ، ﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺳﺒﻖ ﻭﺍﻥ ﻟﻌﺐ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﻦ ﻭﺩﻳﺘﻴﻦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻻﻭﺯﺑﻜﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻤﺎﻥ ﻳﻮﻣﻲ 13 ﻭ 15
ﺁﺏ ) ﺍﻏﺴﻄﺲ ( ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ، ﺍﺫ ﺧﺴﺮ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ 1-0 ﻭﻓﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ
.0-2
ﻭﺑﻐﺾ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺮﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺷﺎﺭﺕ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻥ
ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺻﺪﺭﺕ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻹﻳﺮﺍﻧﻲ ﻛﺎﺭﻟﻮﺱ ﻛﻴﺮﻭﺵ، ﻓﺈﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻣﻀﻰ ﺑﻀﻌﺔ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺟﺎﺩﺓ ﻭﺍﻛﺘﻤﻠﺖ ﺻﻔﻮﻓﻪ
ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺤﺎﻕ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺝ، ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﺧﺘﺒﺎﺭ
ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻱ، ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﺮﺳﻢ " ﺧﺮﻳﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ " ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ
ﺍﺳﺘﺮﺍﻟﻴﺎ، ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﺨﻮﺽ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻏﺪ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻀﻴﻔﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻠﺒﻨﺎﻧﻲ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻷﺭﺩﻥ.
ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻋﺪﻧﺎﻥ ﺣﻤﺪ ﻭﺿﻊ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ، ﺍﻻ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ
ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﺍﻧﻄﺒﻌﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺫﻫﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮﻳﻦ، ﻧﻈﺮﺍ ﻟﻌﺪﻡ
ﺣﺪﻭﺙ ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﻣﻠﻤﻮﺱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﺎﺭﺓ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﻋﻨﺼﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﺟﺄﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﻭﻣﺮﺍﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻭﺍﺩﻭﺍﺭ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ، ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ "ﻃﺒﻖ ﺍﻻﺻﻞ " ﻟﻤﺎ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﺮﺍﻟﻴﺎ، ﻣﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻨﻮ ﺣﻤﺪ " ﺧﺪﺍﻉ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺮﺍﻟﻴﻴﻦ " ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻝ
ﺗﻢ ﺑﺚ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ.
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻌﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﺣﺎﺿﺮﺓ
ﻓﻲ ﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ، ﻭﺟﺪ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻇﺮﻭﻑ ﻧﻔﺴﻴﺔ
ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻭﻓﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺨﻄﻂ ﻟﻠﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻷﺭﺩﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻮﻡ
ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻫﺮﻱ، ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﺳﻴﺴﺘﻌﻴﺪ ﺫﻛﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﻳﺮﺍﻥ ﻗﺒﻞ
ﻧﺤﻮ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﺍﻋﻮﺍﻡ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪﺍ، ﺣﻴﺚ ﺣﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﺸﺎﻣﻰ
ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ 0-1 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻳﺎﺏ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺃﻣﻢ ﺁﺳﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻧﻘﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﻴﻦ
ﻣﻌﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ.
ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﺗﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﺍﺳﺎﺳﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ
ﻋﺎﻣﺮ ﺷﻔﻴﻊ ﻟﺤﻤﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ، ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﻧﺲ ﺑﻨﻲ ﻳﺎﺳﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺍﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻭ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻖ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻋﻲ، ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻥ
ﻳﺘﻮﻟﻰ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ﻓﺘﺤﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺴﺮﺓ ﻭﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻭ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻻﻟﻪ
ﺍﻟﺤﻨﺎﺣﻨﺔ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺎﺀ ﻣﻦ ﻃﺮﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻭﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﺘﻮﺍﺯﻥ.
ﺧﻂ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﻟﻠﻨﺸﺎﻣﻰ، ﺳﻴﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺷﺎﺩﻱ ﺃﺑﻮ ﻫﺸﻬﺶ ﻭﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻣﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻖ،
ﺑﺤﻴﺚ ﻳﺘﻮﻟﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﻬﺎﻡ " ﺗﺪﻣﻴﺮ " ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻤﺎﺕ ﺍﻹﻳﺮﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ
ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﺳﻨﺎﺩ ﻟﻠﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻋﺎﻣﺮ ﺫﻳﺐ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﻴﻤﻨﺔ ﻭﻋﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻔﻲ ﺍﻭ ﺭﺍﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺍﻃﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺴﺮﺓ، ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺳﻴﻠﻌﺐ
ﺣﺴﻦ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻔﺘﺎﺡ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﻳﺢ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻫﺎﻳﻞ.
ﺍﻻﻭﺭﺍﻕ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻳﻠﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺘﻬﺎ ﺗﺘﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﻳﺴﺮ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻴﺮﻱ ﻭﻗﻠﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻨﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ
ﺣﻤﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺩﻭﺭ.
ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻩ ﺳﻴﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻹﻳﺮﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﻧﻤﻮﺫﺟﻴﺔ، ﻭﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻟﺐ ﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﻣﻬﺪﻱ ﺭﺣﻤﺎﺗﻲ، ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ
ﺧﻮﺳﺮﻭ ﺣﻴﺪﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﺣﺴﺎﻥ ﺻﺎﻓﻲ ﻭﺳﻴﺪ ﺟﻼﻝ ﺣﺴﻴﻨﻲ ﻭﻫﺎﺩﻱ ﻋﻘﻴﻠﻲ
ﻭﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺟﻮﺍﺩ ﻧﻴﻜﻮﻧﺎﻡ ﻭﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﺮﻳﻤﻲ ﻭﻛﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻧﺼﺎﺭﻱ ﻭﺣﺴﻴﻦ
ﻣﺎﻫﻴﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻦ ﺍﻧﺪﺭﺍﻧﻴﻚ ﺗﻴﻤﻮﺭﻳﺎﻥ ﻭﻣﻬﺮﺩﺍﺩ ﺑﻮﻻﺩﻱ .
ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻹﻳﺮﺍﻧﻴﻮﻥ ﺑﺪﻻﺀ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﻳﻦ ﺍﻣﺜﺎﻝ ﻣﻮﺟﺘﺎﺑﺎ ﺟﺒﺎﺭﻱ ﻭﺑﻴﻤﺎﻥ
ﻣﻨﺘﻈﺮﻱ ﻭﺑﻴﻤﺎﻥ ﻧﻮﺭﻱ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻤﻲ ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ
ﺍﺳﻮﺳﻮﻧﺎ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺴﻌﻮﺩ ﺷﺠﺎﻋﻲ.
ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺎﻣﺶ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ
- ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺗﻌﺪ ﺭﻗﻢ 13 ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﻴﻦ، ﺍﺫ ﺳﺒﻖ ﻟﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻴﺎ
12 ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﻭﻭﺩﻳﺎ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻣﻨﺬ 2000-5-30 ﻭﺣﺘﻰ 2012-2-23،
ﻭﻓﺎﺯ ﺍﻹﻳﺮﺍﻧﻴﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ 6 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ 4 ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ
ﻭﺗﻌﺎﺩﻻ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﻦ، ﻭﺳﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻹﻳﺮﺍﻧﻲ 16 ﻫﺪﻓﺎ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ 9
ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ.
- ﻳﺤﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻹﻳﺮﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﺁﺳﻴﻮﻳﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻻﺋﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻨﻴﻒ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺎ ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ 590 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ، ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ
ﻳﺤﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻊ ﺁﺳﻴﻮﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﻤﺎﻧﻴﻦ
ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺎ ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ 425 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ .. ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻨﻴﻒ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺃﻣﺲ، ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻥ
ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻨﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺳﻴﺼﺪﺭ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ.
- ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻳﺤﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺲ ﻭﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ
ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ، ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻕ 1-1 ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻥ .6-0
- ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻹﻳﺮﺍﻧﻲ ﻳﺤﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ
ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ ﺃﺭﺑﻊ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ، ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻊ ﻗﻄﺮ 0-0 ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻭﺯﺑﻜﺴﺘﺎﻥ .0-1
- ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻹﻳﺮﺍﻧﻲ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ 2-2 ﻭﺩﻳﺎ ﻳﻮﻡ 15 ﺁﺏ
) ﺍﻏﺴﻄﺲ ( ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ، ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺧﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻭﺯﺑﻜﺴﺘﺎﻥ
1-0 ﻳﻮﻡ 13 ﻣﻨﻪ ﻭﻓﺎﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻭﺯﺑﻜﺴﺘﺎﻥ 0-2 ﻳﻮﻡ 15 ﻣﻨﻪ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## دموع الغصون

*



كلنآ مع النشـامى ♥ 
الأردن - إستــراليــا 
يوم الثـلاثاء 9/11 


بالتوفيق للنشامى
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



كلنآ مع النشـامى ♥ 
الأردن - إستــراليــا 
يوم الثـلاثاء 9/11 


بالتوفيق للنشامى
*

----------


## محمد العزام

امين يارب 
ويحققوا هالفوز 


شكرا دموع

----------

